

Leveraging AWS API Gateway and Lambda to Build a Slack Bot - andrewtamura
https://mixmax.com/blog/how-to-get-modulusio-webhooks-into-your-slack-channel

======
joeyspn
Cool! gonna test this soon...

Shameless plug: I've just created (few minutes ago) a slack team for API
Gateway users. Right now there's only few and scattered information so it'd be
great to have a central meeting point to discuss implementations and
integrations of API Gateway with Lambda, Cognito, DynamoDB, etc...

Join here:
[https://apigatewayusers.herokuapp.com/](https://apigatewayusers.herokuapp.com/)

------
sinzone
I suggest to check the open source API gateway:
[https://github.com/mashape/kong](https://github.com/mashape/kong)

------
olofster
nice, looks like you're on producthunt today too :)
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/mixmax-scheduling-
assistant](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/mixmax-scheduling-assistant)

------
kolev
The OP forgets to mention Modulus.io they use as well.

